

Golden Ratio in logo designs - reion
http://www.banskt.com/blog/golden-ratio-in-logo-designs/

======
twiceaday
Is there research on claims that the golden ratio is visually appealing? Seems
like the kind of thing Mythbusters would bust.

~~~
ojiikun
Not formal research, but an interesting read on how specious a lot of the
"math in nature" observations can be:

<http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm>

I personally suspect that confirmation bias plays a huge rôle in this
business.

